# Arbor presses



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have had a couple of questions in PM's as of late and thought I would share this with everyone. In the past year I begin neck turning in my quest for accuracy. In the past I went nearly with all RCBS dies, but recently with using more and more VLD bullets I had to turn to a chamber die. A year ago I paid little attention to chamber dies, but my gunsmith convinced me it may be what I had to do.

I recently purchased a 6.5 Creedmoor barrel for a Savage action. When I started loading for it I was getting .005 to .007 bullet runout. Not good. I think the problem was the long ogive of the VLD bullet allowed the point to contact the upper portion of the bullet seating plug instead of the ogive. One can purchase competition dies from $125 to $250, or go with a chamber die.

You can have your gunsmith make a chamber die or purchase a match die from a well known company. I went a little cheaper on the Arbor press, but went with a Wilson Chamber die. The case is held perfect while the tolerances are so tight that when you drop the bullet in the top it sinks slowly rather than falls down to the case. The bullet seating stem is adjustable and held with a set screw.

My bullet runout now is .000 to .001 and the rifle shoots three shots under .25 inches. I'll throw in a picture or two in the hopes they will explain what I may have forgotten.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Consistency=accuracy!

Xdeano


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I watched a couple Youtube videos on these. Looks interesting. Does it take a bit longer to load up 50 rounds vs the single stages?

Also, you plan to use this for all your bullet seating, or just cartridges where you use VLD bullets?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Only for the VLD bullets. It takes slightly longer, but not much. I dump my powder, drop it on the scale, hit the dispense button on the RCBS Chargemaster to trickle complete the load, drop the powder into the case, and only then things change slightly. Instead of slipping it into the Rockchucker I slip it into the Wilson chamber die, drop a bullet from the top, insert the seating stem and push it home with the Eagle Arbor press.

They say you can use a mallet or seat the bullet by hand. I tried that, but the blister from loading 50 rounds is just going away after three weeks. 

Edit: I should say I will use the Chamber die for the VLD, but in the Creedmoor only at this point. I have Forrester Competition dies for the 6.5 X 284. They didn't list competition dies for the Creedmoor so this was the cheapest way this cheap guy could go.


----------



## kjcpoint (Apr 11, 2012)

Now add a sinclair micrometer top and a vld seater stem. In-line bullet seating dies are the way to go.

Kyle


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

kjcpoint said:


> Now add a sinclair micrometer top and a vld seater stem. In-line bullet seating dies are the way to go.
> 
> Kyle


They look like they come with a VLD seater stem now, and I am never going to touch the ajustment. Oh, I have said that before and changed things. However, I keep looking at other bullets and even the 129 SST cost $29 so I ask myself what's the point. I can add $10 and shoot the Bergers all the time. I have about 600 Bergers (200 of them loaded) on hand so I am set for a while.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> kjcpoint said:
> 
> 
> > Now add a sinclair micrometer top and a vld seater stem. In-line bullet seating dies are the way to go.
> ...


That Sinclair stuff looks nice, but spendy.


----------



## kjcpoint (Apr 11, 2012)

https://www.kmshooting.com/catalog/arbo ... cator.html

Be a nice addition to your arbor press.

Kyle


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

kjcpoint said:


> https://www.kmshooting.com/catalog/arbor-press/arbor-press_with_force-measurement_and_dial-indicator.html
> 
> Be a nice addition to your arbor press.
> 
> Kyle


Things like that make me drool on my keyboard.


----------

